
Organic SaaS Growth: The Curiosity Framework - ankut04
https://thoughtlytics.substack.com/p/12-when-people-are-really-curious
======
capableweb
dang (or mods): link should change to
[https://thoughtlytics.substack.com/p/12-when-people-are-
real...](https://thoughtlytics.substack.com/p/12-when-people-are-really-
curious) as current submission link
([https://www.thoughtlytics.com/redirect/curiosity-
framework](https://www.thoughtlytics.com/redirect/curiosity-framework)) is
just redirecting there.

~~~
dang
Changed from [https://www.thoughtlytics.com/redirect/curiosity-
framework](https://www.thoughtlytics.com/redirect/curiosity-framework).
Thanks!

